
A Mail from Paymentwall CEO to Employees - atrust
http://ain.ua/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/221.jpg
======
atrust
A few quotes by Honor Gunday (according to comments from ain.ua):

"I like to fire people, to break them. Then when they are broken its much
easier to brainwash them into corporate culture."

"It's very bad when people leave the company by their decision because it's
uncontrolled process. It's much better to fire them in advance even if they
work hard. This way you take control."

"Ukrainians are lazy and narrow minded", "Indians are liars", "Vietnamese are
dog eaters", "Philippinos are passive and not pushy"

"Duty trip is a priviledge even if you go to a distant country for a long
period, live in the local office, work 24/7 and are not paid per diems"

"We are not paying high salaries because we provide extra stuff: food, office
dog, etc"

"You should not have a personal life separate from your work life. Your work
is your life."

"We should fire the cat because it is not entertaining employess, not
performing well enough - she is sleeping all day".

"I am cooler than my friends because I am richer than all of them".

"We don't need a QA/tester - do you need a mommy to clean up your code?"

"All those who left the company - regardless by their decision or we fired
them - are f __cking losers. "

"All those Ukrainian companies, except for Paymentwall, are crappy companies."

"This dog is smarter than you."

"I don't want to hire experienced people, because they ask a higher salary.
Let's go to that student career fair."

"We need to find ways how to smuggle that office furniture into the country in
order not to pay custom taxes."

------
georgew1488
Well, there's more to it, the initial article has been updated with a
screenshot from a mailout to employees, it's simply brutal and offensive to
Ukrainians [http://ain.ua/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/221.jpg](http://ain.ua/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/221.jpg)

~~~
atrust
This is exactly where the HN submission links to.

~~~
georgew1488
The content in the update is outrageous

------
jasonhao
And the good news it's all real and true! Just check Paymentwall's CEO Honor
Gunday replies to numerous reviews on Glassdoor
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Paymentwall-
Reviews-E692198...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Paymentwall-
Reviews-E692198.htm)

